# SFerics 2017 anthology



## Serendipity (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes, this has been a project that has been on the go ever since I ran a workshop at the 2015 BristolCon on new technologies. It's now in its final stages of proofreading etc.

What's it all about?

Well the blurb - 

What will the future hold for us, our children and our grandchildren? How will developing technology change the way we live? Will we keep our humanity or become more like robots?

It is a small anthology written by some of those who attended the workshop and two guest authors. 

So, watch this space - here comes the future...


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 18, 2017)

Things are moving forward... thought I'd share the front cover, with thanks to Andy Bigwood...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 18, 2017)

Serendipity said:


> Things are moving forward... thought I'd share the front cover, with thanks to Andy Bigwood...
> 
> View attachment 40282


That's very Andy


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 21, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> That's very Andy



Oh definitely - he'll be displaying his art at BristolCon next Saturday (28th Oct)! I gather he's into 3D printers now - very apt considering the cover!


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 25, 2017)

SFerics 2017 anthology is now available in both print and kindle forms on Amazon. 

Here's the full cover:



 

And here's the intro...

Sferics is a real word: the study of atmospherics, especially the radiolocation of lightning storms. Who could resist such a title for a science fiction anthology that illuminates possible innovations of the near future? I certainly couldn’t. But where do such stories come from?

BristolCon 2015 science fiction and fantasy convention saw me run a small workshop. I gave a report of the latest technology trends from an innovation conference from the week before and encouraged participants to develop story ideas.

The result is four short stories included in this anthology, one from a debut writer, Mike Hardwick. A further two stories were contributed by authors with similar near future science fiction interests.

Occasionally, a story’s main technical invention takes a major step towards turning into reality between the writing and the publishing. This proved to be the case for Amanda Kear’s short story. Let us hope all the good inventions in these stories appear in our lives soon!

Working on producing an anthology is a first time for me. It has been fun and, at times, scary. Above all, it has been a privilege to work with such a wonderful group of talented people. Thank you to the authors for allowing me to share their stories, Roz Clarke for editing and Andy Bigwood for the cover.


----------



## Serendipity (Jan 7, 2018)

Absolutely delighted that two short stories from SFerics 2017 have reached the long list for the BSFA best short story. They are

Angular Size by Geoff Nelder
A Glitch in Humanity by Mike Hardwick
Also the cover has been reached the long list for the BSFA's best artwork. 

Not bad for a first anthology!


----------



## Serendipity (Feb 17, 2018)

Have been stunned, really stunned into disbelief... 

*Geoff Nelder's Angular Size* has reached the *BSFA shortlist for shorter fiction*...

Congratulations to Geoff... I know he's over the moon about it.

My thanks to all who were involved in making the SFerics 2017 anthology, but hey, this ain't bad for a first anthology... said she going back to pinching herself!


----------

